# 91' Nissan March Super Turbo



## Barry Irl (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello guys, my names Barry and I live in Ireland.
I bought this car back in august 2003 and have since been rebuilding the the engine.Its now back on the road 3 weeks and hasnt gave any problems so far.But some of my friends say when they are driving behind me they get te smell of unburnt fuel.I think it has somethng to do with the fuel mixture because I have removed the standard air intake filter and replaced it with a performance intake induction cone.some1 told me it could be affecting air mass flow meter.
The car has ECCS and on the intake manifold there is 3 adjustable screws I know is to adjust the idle speed as I used it to reset the idle speed.Can any tell me what the other 2 are for.Also there is a adjustable screw on the air flow meter,whats that for??


Spec:
91' March/Micra
930cc Supercharged & Turbocharged
110bhp
0-60 7.5secs


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Barry Irl said:


> Hello guys, my names Barry and I live in Ireland.
> I bought this car back in august 2003 and have since been rebuilding the the engine.Its now back on the road 3 weeks and hasnt gave any problems so far.But some of my friends say when they are driving behind me they get te smell of unburnt fuel.I think it has somethng to do with the fuel mixture because I have removed the standard air intake filter and replaced it with a performance intake induction cone.some1 told me it could be affecting air mass flow meter.
> The car has ECCS and on the intake manifold there is 3 adjustable screws I know is to adjust the idle speed as I used it to reset the idle speed.Can any tell me what the other 2 are for.Also there is a adjustable screw on the air flow meter,whats that for??
> 
> ...


I don't think many of us NA guys can help you as your car is not avalible in our marketplace.

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I know that the 91-94 GA16 motors had an ECCS system in the manifold. I do not know if it is the same as the system on your car. Perhaps a post in the GA16 forum will help you figure this out.


----------



## weeeeeeed (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello. 

Who can tell me where a can find parts for a Nissan March super turbo or a complete car. Can you tell me by this how much these cars cost.

Thank you for your answers


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

is that the infamous MA09ERT engine?

You might be best off using google to try to find a factory/field service manual for that vehicle/engine.

as for parts, you might be best off searching junk yards (I assume you're not in the US as we cannot get those here)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

MA09ERT....yes it is

I wish I had one of those motors to play with


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Woah funny seeing someone on here from Ireland. I'm moving to Limerick in september.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

91' March/Micra
930cc Supercharged & Turbocharged
110bhp
0-60 7.5secs


That's it?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> 91' March/Micra
> 930cc Supercharged & Turbocharged
> 110bhp
> 0-60 7.5secs
> ...


thats it? its got the displacement of like half a bottle of mountain dew lol

christ, ive driven go karts with more power.
hmm, that engine could be very fun in a gokart :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jasper said:


> thats it? its got the displacement of like half a bottle of mountain dew lol


ROFL

Yes it could be interesting in a Yerf Dog lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Don't those cars wiegh about as much as a golf-cart? LOL


----------

